# Think I've come to a layout for the breeder...



## skinz180189 (26 Jul 2009)

Well this is the rock layout, doesn't look anything special...





Until I add the driftwood...




Out of all the layouts I tried, this one struck out the most.

Some further angles...










What do you guy's reckon?


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jul 2009)

Is it that bad lol?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Jul 2009)

Sorry you havnt had any comments Skinz.

Please dont take offence but it isn't very inspiring. If I am brutally honest, and unfortunately I am, it looks like 3 stones pushed together with a lump of bog wood dropped onto it. lol

I think, because we cant see what it is your are trying to aim at, some other way of describing your idea would be a better approach. What I have said is not to say it wont look good, i think its just I fail to see what you are trying to portray. 

What it comes down to Skinz it the wood and rocks are not very inspiring and the way the concept has been delivered needs a little work.

Im really sorry to say that, but I hope its constructive and helpful.

I shall go and hide and just live with the thought of being the bearer of bad news  :silent:   

Cheers.


----------



## rawr (27 Jul 2009)

I don't know if I've missed the point, but what is this 'breeder' for? If you told us that, and a bit more info etc then we might be able to give a few more tips.


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jul 2009)

Well there is a link in my signature but never mind. It's for all the young from my mollies and guppies, plus there will be a couple of Oto's. It was just a quick thing to see if I was going in the right direction, but sod it.

Plant ideas/substrate etc are in the journal.


----------



## rawr (27 Jul 2009)

Ah right, sorry about that but if you didn't point that out then I wouldn't know. 

I think it depends what you want really, if your sole purpose is to breed the fish then you'll want a lot of cover and places to hide but might not mind if it doesn't look so good. Whereas if you want it to be a sort of 'show' tank then you'll want it to be presentable. 

I can see what Graeme meant and wouldn't take it to heart - sometimes it's hard to get across what you mean when you can only do so by typing it out. 

I don't really know how to give you any advice apart from what I said above, but at the end of the day as long as you're happy with it then that's okay because after all, you're the one who has to live with it.   Hardscape is just the foundations of an aquascape and doesn't always have to be perfect in order to create something pleasing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jul 2009)

Well I do want loads of cover but at the end of the day I still want it to look nice. I think people on various forums see so many "AGA Winning Tanks" and soon dismiss things that don't come up to that standard. Like working in a Sports car dealership all day, and then your friend shows you a cheap family car, so you're not interested.

Had I been able to, I'd have had it in the tank with substrate in there. Maybe that would have made it better, but I can't do that when I'm still waiting on stuff!


----------



## baron von bubba (27 Jul 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Well I do want loads of cover but at the end of the day I still want it to look nice. I think people on various forums see so many "AGA Winning Tanks" and soon dismiss things that don't come up to that standard. Like working in a Sports car dealership all day, and then your friend shows you a cheap family car, so you're not interested.




personally i don't agree!
i'm sure a lot of the "experienced" ppl on the forums will sometimes look at our "begginner" tanks and see them for exactly that!
but
it's not like you'd see the mona lisa then get disappointed when your 6 year old child scribbles a face in the medium of crayon!!
you see it for what it is!

the artistic aspect is purely subjective! if you like it, then that's all that matters, you are the one who has to look at the tank everyday.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> - sometimes it's hard to get across what you mean when you can only do so by typing it out.



not wrong!..............................


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Jul 2009)

Hi Skinz

It might be worth posting your hardscape pics in your journal thread, then folks can see the whole picture, and see the size of the materials in relation to the size of the tank.  Without any reference to the tank size, its hard to visualize it when surrounded by open space on the floor   

Can you not place your layout into the dry tank to work out positioning ?  You might find that you need more height to your layout, once you see it in the Aquacube.

Tony


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jul 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Skinz
> 
> It might be worth posting your hardscape pics in your journal thread, then folks can see the whole picture, and see the size of the materials in relation to the size of the tank.  Without any reference to the tank size, its hard to visualize it when surrounded by open space on the floor
> 
> ...



Can't do that until the Substrate arrives from zooplus.


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Jul 2009)

Ah, ok.

You could put something on the bottom of the tank (towel / polystyrene / cardboard ) so you can play with the hardscape positioning within the tank - it'll give you (and everyone else) a much better idea of how the scape will work.

Or just wait   

Tony


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jul 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Ah, ok.
> 
> You could put something on the bottom of the tank (towel / polystyrene / cardboard ) so you can play with the hardscape positioning within the tank - it'll give you (and everyone else) a much better idea of how the scape will work.
> 
> ...



Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow anyway *fingers crossed*


----------

